# What kind of saw is this?



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

My friend that goes to these auctions doesn't think this will go for very much, anyone have any idea what type of saw it is, sorry this is the only picture I have.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Parallel arm scroll saw. Looks to be a vintage Hegner or a close clone copy (hard to be sure from that picture).. worth quite a bit to those who know 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

> Parallel arm scroll saw. Looks to be a vintage Hegner.. worth quite a bit to those who know
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I expect it to go for about $100, might put a bid in on it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a nice Hegner scroll saw and one of the best on the market. A new one goes for over / $1200. They are fine saws and the parts are available. I got a good deal on a 1996 model and paid $350 for it and was pleased with it. 
I would bid $100 on it. Make certain that you are interested in doing scroll saw work before you bid on it. As a general purpose tool, it is not too useful.


----------

